# benchmark weights for squat, deadlift and flatbarbell bench press



## apachemech (Mar 8, 2013)

I am still relatively new to lifting weights. My question is, what is considered a normal bench mark for the big 3 lifts (dead lift, squats and flat barbell bench press)

I just did 1 rep maxs for the 3 and my dead lift max is 355, squat 325, and bench press is 235. I am curious if this is good for me being as i when i started lifting 3 months ago  my dead lift was 260, squat 250 and bench press 150.

Ive read in the past that for bench press, a good bench mark is 225 lbs. So i am curious as to what the readers of this forum think.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 8, 2013)

Is your 1 rep max executed or calculated? Just curious.

Those are some impressive numbers only 12 weeks in.


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I only know benchmarks for girls.  I will always notice a guy pulling four+ or squatting three+ (properly)


----------



## apachemech (Mar 9, 2013)

1 rep max is executed. I am also on Halo Ex (almost done with 1st cycle). I used to be on tribulus(not sure if i should be or can take that with the halo(will be back on it after this cycle or super dmz 2.0)). I am in the military and do pt every day. Being deployed and having an awesome work out partner that has been pushing me every step of the way is also a good help too.


----------



## apachemech (Mar 9, 2013)

My goal is to be benching 300 lbs squatting 450  and deadlifting 450 lbs before i head home from this deployment. (hopefully only 6 more months)


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 10, 2013)

apachemech said:


> My goal is to be benching 300 lbs squatting 450  and deadlifting 450 lbs before i head home from this deployment. (hopefully only 6 more months)



nice goals and good luck


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe basic men's strength levels for men should be 60kg for ohp, 100kg for bench, and 140kg for squat and deads. At that level you are average guy strong. Bump those to 80, 140, and 180 respectively and you are a strong guy at most gyms. Bump to 100, 180, and 220 and you have reached some rare levels for most, nothing, freaky though. Remember, worldwide there aren't a high percentage of men who can bench 100kg. The journey from 50kg to 100kg is a lot quicker than 100 to 200!


----------



## Burrn (Apr 6, 2013)

Reminder: as an ex powerlifter, I can tell you that it is in relationship to your bodyweight. I remember guys in the 185 pound body class could not do what the 198s were doing until they gained weight.....simple.


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^exactly it depends in your weight class and your training experience. A totally untrained man is considered strong if he can bench his body weight, but gets harder as bodyweight goes up, that is : it is easier for an untrained 160 lbs guy to lift 160 lbs than for a 220 lbs guy to lift 220 lbs.
so 235 lbs bench is very impressive for a beginner  no matter what his weight is.
i remember when i first started bodybuilding i was 15 and never used heavy weights, until i was 21 i was still benching around 145 lbs , then when i moved to the US in 1983 i started some heavy duty bodybuilding and got to 225 in about 4 months but i gained about 15 lbs on a 5'6 frame which was a lot ....but i had years of training behind me, my body was ready  asking for more. then it took me about 5 years later to reach 325 lbs which was  very good for a 5'6, 170 lbs guy and all natural. i haven't been training to max for years now but at my age i guess i can still do 285 lbs at a weight of 175 lbs.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 7, 2013)

apachemech said:


> My goal is to be benching 300 lbs squatting 450  and deadlifting 450 lbs before i head home from this deployment. (hopefully only 6 more months)



What Apache said


----------



## longworthb (Apr 7, 2013)

For me my benchmarks are every 50lbs. As soon as i hit my goal i set my next at another 50lbs plus. That way u always have something to strive for. Be careful tho. Maxing out can put serious stress on your joints. When I do max which is very rarely I tend to do my 1rm every 2-3 months


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (Apr 14, 2013)

It is all in relation to body weight. 100kg bench isn't that difficult, I've seen a guy do 53 reps but he weighed a 280+ pounds himself


----------



## gman10 (Apr 14, 2013)

I think all in all a 300+ bench is nice and to be able to actually rep w/ it is even nicer.....275 is nice looking as well(the 2 plates and a 25)......impressive #'s Dr.G......also, how do you guys "highlight" the thread that goes in your "replies"....ex: I tried to highlight "dr.G's" thread and put it in my "reply" to this thread but not seeing how to do it......thanks


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess what is impressive is relative to what your standards are and what your used to seeing.
But everyone who works out consistently and weighs over 185lbs in my opinion should be able to bench at least 315lbs for 1 rep.
That doesn't mean everyone can, in my opinion I should be able to squat a lot more! But hey... work towards it.
3 plates though...


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always try to increase any compound exercise. They really help build your body and increase lifts all around. Cannot be neglected but some do, people will full figured physiques make sure to do them.


----------

